# PAWLOOZA - London, ONT - Aug 22



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi Steph,
I checked out the website and it sounds like a blast! And over 100 Vendors - Heaven 
Hubby and I are thinking of taking it in! We may take Timber, not too sure about that yet.


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

I think we're going to check it out too. Whether we bring her depends on how the pup is doing with her post-surgery recovery .


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm just having a hard time thinking about the energy Tim will have after a 3+ hour drive there


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Luci said:


> I think we're going to check it out too. Whether we bring her depends on how the pup is doing with her post-surgery recovery .


Post-surgery... I hope that just means she's getting (got) spayed?!



timberwolf said:


> I'm just having a hard time thinking about the energy Tim will have after a 3+ hour drive there


London does have some nice big off-leash parks if you wanted to set him free to burn off some energy first, although I'm not sure if you are interested in going to one!

We still haven't decided if we are going or not. I'm going to see if Molson's tummy is doing any better by Monday.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

esSJay said:


> We still haven't decided if we are going or not. I'm going to see if Molson's tummy is doing any better by Monday.


What's up with Molson's tummy??


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

esSJay said:


> Post-surgery... I hope that just means she's getting (got) spayed?!


Getting spayed... on the 17th. She and Will can comiserate together. He gets his wisdom teeth out on the 18th and I get to play nurse for him and try to keep Lucy in a low-key state of mind. Ya right!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

timberwolf said:


> What's up with Molson's tummy??


He's had really runny poops since we started this new bag of Fromm's about 3-4 weeks ago and after 2 weeks of ground beef & rice he's still not "keeping it together". I dropped off a gift D) to the vet last night to send to the lab and I should have the results by Monday to see if it's a parasite. 


Sarah, lucky you! Hope their surgeries go well! BTW, and so OT, are you coming to Denise's thing tonight/Scottie's thing tomorrow?


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

esSJay said:


> Sarah, lucky you! Hope their surgeries go well! BTW, and so OT, are you coming to Denise's thing tonight/Scottie's thing tomorrow?


 
Yes and yes! Hopefully we'll see you at both? Are you staying for the whole thing tomorrow? I'm not sure what to do with puppers and if you were going to stay the whole time, I'd ask if we could leave her at your place in her crate...


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Hubby and I are heading down to Pawlooza tomorrow!!!!
I'm so excited!!!!
All those dogs 
ALL THOSE VENDORS


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

timberwolf said:


> Hubby and I are heading down to Pawlooza tomorrow!!!!
> I'm so excited!!!!
> All those dogs
> ALL THOSE VENDORS


Us too! Lucy will likely be sporting a cute orange bandana


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I'll keep an eye out for the gorgeous well dressed golden


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

OK! So apparently she'll be sporting red. I can't find the orange one :doh:


----------

